# Lieferinfos zum Meta HT AM CrMO in XL



## tomdoe (18. März 2019)

Moin,
ich hab da ja nun schon ein bisschen gegraben aber:
Nu gibts doch wirklich nirgendswo ein Stahl-Meta Rahmen in XL zu kaufen. Sehe ich das richtig?

Ich frage mich da doch gleich ob es von Commencal einfach kein XL Stahlhardtailrahmen einzeln geben wird oder ob ich ankündigungsseitig was verpasst habe.


----------

